# RIA Tac II 45 VZ grips



## 45AL (Apr 5, 2015)

.What's the RIA Tac II 45 with VZ grips 4.25 barrel going for in your area ? Have the same gun in 9mm commander size . Intetested in the 45 same gun and size .Thanks


----------

